# Milk Bottle Wanted



## Francis B (Sep 23, 2020)

Does anyone have a quart milk bottle from *Bunnell, Florida *that they would be willing to sell?  I know that they are very hard  to find.  I believe that there was a dairy named Whittaker?  Thanks.

Frank


----------

